# Being the boss.



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

As we all know in this industry being the big kahuna of your own company can be quite stressfull. We as the boss have to deal with generally [email protected] service companies, angry neighbors, and constant needs to adjust in a downward falling industry. We work insane hours, run into insane situations, and for what? We hope to make the big bucks, a decent living, or just scrape by.

I for one have seriously began to question whether my income and hours worked justifies the amount of headaches. My question to all of you on here is what do you make for the hours you put into your company?

Last year my personal income pre tax after all my business expenses came out to $91, 000 for myself. I worked an average of 83 hours per week. I can do the math and to some they feel it is great money. After I think about the hell I went through to make that money every year I feel less and less inclined to push forward. Think its time I put up my boots and hat and find a new rodeo.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I look at the same thing, but other than truck driving I don't know where I can make $50,000 or more a year working 40 hrs.
Truck driving is the last resort. I've been there, done that, got the T shirt.

Until then its work 100 hrs and hope the work keeps coming.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

I grew up with my family only making $800 a month. I have absolutely zero issue dealing with all the **** for even 30k a year after taxes. Doesn't mean I will take the lowest prices though. I do understand why the industry has dropped prices but I think it's from people subbing to others who are lazy and don't know what they're doing. Those subs do horrible jobs and it's almost a gamble with the property owners whether or not the job will be done properly etc. Tons of other factors but I'm just rambling, not justifying the price drops though.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> As we all know in this industry being the big kahuna of your own company can be quite stressfull. We as the boss have to deal with generally [email protected] service companies, angry neighbors, and constant needs to adjust in a downward falling industry. We work insane hours, run into insane situations, and for what? We hope to make the big bucks, a decent living, or just scrape by.
> 
> I for one have seriously began to question whether my income and hours worked justifies the amount of headaches. My question to all of you on here is what do you make for the hours you put into your company?
> 
> Last year my personal income pre tax after all my business expenses came out to $91, 000 for myself. I worked an average of 83 hours per week. I can do the math and to some they feel it is great money. After I think about the hell I went through to make that money every year I feel less and less inclined to push forward. Think its time I put up my boots and hat and find a new rodeo.


Hollland, 

I found myself in the same situation. The hours worked didn't justify the money. I work much less hour now and while my income has changed, it hasn't decreased dramatically. The tools, skills and knowledge we possess isn't exclusive to P&P. Personally speaking, take some time and evaluate where you are. If you have employees, maybe down sizing to a smaller crew is better? Maybe sidelining P&P and focusing on something else will pay higher dividends?

I have a few investment properties. I make way more per hour on them and work far fewer hours than in this business. Is that for everyone, no its not. It does work for me however.

Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> As we all know in this industry being the big kahuna of your own company can be quite stressfull. We as the boss have to deal with generally [email protected] service companies, angry neighbors, and constant needs to adjust in a downward falling industry. We work insane hours, run into insane situations, and for what? We hope to make the big bucks, a decent living, or just scrape by.
> 
> I for one have seriously began to question whether my income and hours worked justifies the amount of headaches. My question to all of you on here is what do you make for the hours you put into your company?
> 
> Last year my personal income pre tax after all my business expenses came out to $91, 000 for myself. I worked an average of 83 hours per week. I can do the math and to some they feel it is great money. After I think about the hell I went through to make that money every year I feel less and less inclined to push forward. Think its time I put up my boots and hat and find a new rodeo.


I was thinking the same thing, but was not sure if it would be appropriate to ask #s. We spend 7-10,000 a month depending on what goes right or wrong, work accumulated hours of 50-80a week, and after we put our 28% away are making average 6-9takehome. But it feels like we will never spend anything we make, we plan a vacay and get a huge job, or work radically slows etc. etc. on top of all the stress just to do the work efficiently and correct im always stressed about the next month and the next. This has finally been a hopefull year woth a few clients, we had a huge partnership loss last year and i cant believe we made it through! maybe we all have battered woman syndrome, we know the industry is corrupt but we just cant leave it. good luck with whatever you decide! im hoping a rich real estate agent will swoop my hubby to be his sugar momma:thumbup: but until that day comes..


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have told myself the biggest I want to grow is to a 3 man crew, myself included. Not too big, not too small. I like going to every property myself and making sure all work is completed correctly. Yea it's hard doing the physical and administrative part of the business all on your own but I like knowing everything that's going on with my company.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It wouldn't matter what I was making. I'm unemployable.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> It wouldn't matter what I was making. I'm unemployable.


I have reached the point where I am barely employable. 

Seems telling the boss he is an idiot and explaining in great detail why his ideas are stupid is not a career enhancing move. Go figure.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I have reached the point where I am barely employable.
> 
> Seems telling the boss he is an idiot and explaining in great detail why his ideas are stupid is not a career enhancing move. Go figure.


Couldn't agree more...

It is difficult once you have been your own boss for a while.....

However,...
Being a good boss is about more than just having a title. It’s about more than just dictating each and every day to those around you. A good boss needs to be multi-faceted. They can blend easily into almost any work environment. A good boss has many parts to them. They can take those parts and blend them to benefit the task at hand and the company over all....

And sometimes that gets real tough....


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

Holland, you also have to look at the median income for michigan. 90K in michigan is alot better than most, thats why michigan is such a mess alot of people jobless or you cant find good work, and so on. The main thing i would have a problem with if i hung up my hat would be the freedom of what you can and cant do, taking orders, not being able to possibly be outdoors and what not. if being in this industry running your business you built up makes you happy and allows you to provide for your family well enough then i would continue on, i feel if you get burned out and your heart isnt into it then the business performance will reflect, and you have to do what is right for you mentally physically and so on. I personally like being outdoors i like giving my guys direction and that my guys believe in me and trust me enough, it feels good. But that is just me but thats just my opinion.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> It wouldn't matter what I was making. I'm unemployable.


Now THAT....is funny chit. My predicament as well.


----------



## Evictor (Oct 5, 2012)

I have been in this business for 17 years. I have thought about quitting so many times I've lost count. This is a ball busting, back breaking thankless job. But every time I look for something else I picture myself stuck in some store or office 8-5 just watching the clock tic taking orders from some 30 yr old kid who doesn't know ****. And it makes me stop feeling sorry for myself and tie my boots up and go do one more day. But I am lucky I have stayed pretty small and kept my territory small. I don't make a killing but my wife and family get by. No you can't take long vacays but I never miss my kids games or special functions. Yes this business is cut throat but there is something special about being your own boss and making your own decisions right or wrong. All I can say is everyone has to decide what is important for them and there situation Good luck with what ever you decide!


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Five years ago after hearing a conversation i was having with Jason Kulwicki from safe guard my bride said , " youll never work 9 to 5 in an office again " to wit i replied ," how the F do you think i got here " to quote a brother in here I am as subtle as a sledgehammer


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

68W30 said:


> Five years ago after hearing a conversation i was having with Jason Kulwicki from safe guard my bride said , " youll never work 9 to 5 in an office again " to wit i replied ," how the F do you think i got here " to quote a brother in here I am as subtle as a sledgehammer


I was once told I had the tact of a kick to the head with a golf shoe. 

I love flattery. 

I actually had one owner I worked for that gave me complete control of everything, literally. At my 90 day review my first question was do I have a job on day 91? 

He said what would be a good title for someone running the whole operations of a company. I shrugged and said I dunno, how about Operations Manager? 

He said that's good. You are now the new Operations Manager. He handed me a company check book with $5,000 in the account and my name on it, a company Master Card with a $5,000 limit and a list of phone numbers and contacts for every account we had. 

He said you are doing a great job. Keep it up. It's tuna season and I just bought a new 35 foot fishing yacht. I will see you every Friday for an update and call me on my satellite phone if you have any questions. 

It was great. I made him over $600,000 that year in profit and loved my job. Sadly he was diagnosed with cancer later that year and died last Christmas Eve.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I kind of like this field because you need limited customer service skills. Funny thing about life, after 15 years doing investigations and 5 years as a bail bondsman I became very jaded. But at least now if somebody pisses me off I just tell them.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> I kind of like this field because you need limited customer service skills. Funny thing about life, after 15 years doing investigations and 5 years as a bail bondsman I became very jaded. But at least now if somebody pisses me off I just tell them.


 
Same here! I`m not a people person and turn down mowing lawns ,because I do not want to deal with the poeple!


----------



## danny1217 (Feb 8, 2013)

I enjoy dealing with the general public. Did the corporate gig for 15+ yrs. Regional Service Manager for a linen supply company handling 1000+ accounts but got burned out and left to buy a breakfast place I happened upon that was for sale. Wife said I was nuts, didn't no thing one about running such a business but increased customer base and profits by 40% in the first year and sold it after 5 yrs to start a lawncare business. Going into my 20th year now being my own boss with no regrets. Good times, mostly. Tough times, yes, but never missed one of my kids school or sporting events, home for dinner, play golf on fridays, etc. :thumbsup:


----------

